# flat pedals



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 11, 2016)

Question about mtn biking with flat pedals. If you have a decent set of flat pedals (real pedals with spikes not the plastic things that come with the bike), do you also need a dedicated shoe or can you get decent pedal hold with regular running shoes?

I've always ridden clipless but I've read enough times that riding with flat pedals, even occasionally, can be good practice for pedaling technique. I might be willing to buy a set of pedals to experiment, but not if I also have to buy yet another pair of shoes that are uncomfortable until I break them in.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 11, 2016)

skifastr said:


> Question about mtn biking with flat pedals. If you have a decent set of flat pedals (real pedals with spikes not the plastic things that come with the bike), do you also need a dedicated shoe or can you get decent pedal hold with regular running shoes?
> 
> I've always ridden clipless but I've read enough times that riding with flat pedals, even occasionally, can be good practice for pedaling technique. I might be willing to buy a set of pedals to experiment, but not if I also have to buy yet another pair of shoes that are uncomfortable until I break them in.


A flat sole is necessary. Get a cheap pair on skate shoes.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 11, 2016)

Flat shoes (alot of folks like Five Ten) and a pair of shin guards (very important if you plan on pressing on the tongue of your ski boots this winter!)


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 12, 2016)

Appreciate the advice, thank you both.


----------



## buellski (Sep 12, 2016)

I've been using a pair of Vans skate shoes for the last couple of seasons. They stick to flats like glue, but they're also pretty flexible. So I invested in a pair of Five Ten Impacts this year and I love them.


----------

